# parge concrete piers



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i have two concrete piers i installed two weeks ago .client wants them colored to match stucco house .would love a little advice so that it is successful project . i have parged a concrete forms before ,used grout .is there a better product and any advice regarding getting the color close . i have been wondering if i could use tile grout .this way client can verify color ahead of time . Thankyou


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I have had excellent results using products sold under the LaHabre or Parex labels (they are the same company) They sell a fiber re enforced stucco and a elastomeric coating that comes in a rainbow of colors.:thumbsup:


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

fjn said:


> I have had excellent results using products sold under the LaHabre or Parex labels (they are the same company) They sell a fiber re enforced stucco and a elastomeric coating that comes in a rainbow of colors.:thumbsup:


Great -I will check that out .


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

The big names in stucco around here are Thoro and Pre-blend. Use a bonding coat of UGL or equivalent.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If they are fresh concrete poured in sonotubes, you may need to work on them before you parge them. Remove all traces of wax/form release, then use a bonding agent in the mix.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

Tscarborough said:


> If they are fresh concrete poured in sonotubes, you may need to work on them before you parge them. Remove all traces of wax/form release, then use a bonding agent in the mix.


I used plywood forms . I take it you feel if the concrete is two weeks since pour i need a bonding agent for the stucco ?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

We use a product from Durock AllFacing call B2000 basecoat, sticks to damn near anything and if there is trace of form oil still present it won't bother the basecoat. Then use the same stucco that is on the house to match


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

How can you ever go wrong using a bonding agent?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Tscarborough said:


> How can you ever go wrong using a bonding agent?




:thumbsup:



I do not think you can,it is some real cheap insurance in my book.:thumbup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Some mixes state DO NOT USE BONDING AGENT.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

CJKarl said:


> Some mixes state DO NOT USE BONDING AGENT.





That is very interesting,never saw it before,learn something every day.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Generally that is because they already have an integral one, but even then it can't hurt.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

thankyou for the guidance .the supply house did not have premixed color but adding was easy . always wanted to take the ugly concrete look from my deck footings ,this was my oppurtunity to try it out. i had not taken a picture of the color of her house stucco .i was thinking pinkish orange .called the client from supply house.she said dark brown .dang she was there and got it wrong .stucco on her house is a red brown . so she has dark brown under the arbor and that matches the stain on her barn so all is well . 
and yes i used a bonding agent .


----------

